# is it just me



## Brad (Sep 21, 2013)

I used to love to bow hunt. Next to turkey hunting it was what I looked forward to. Now I just can't get motivated to sit in a tree in 90 degree heat waiting on a ditch goat. I'll hunt turkeys no matter how hot or cold it is but I just can't get excited about deer hunting anymore. Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've never hunted turkeys, so I can't compare. Next spring will be my first time turkey hunting , using a bow BTW. I'm guessing it's pretty hard, because I sure don't see many. I see probably 40 deer for every 1 turkey, so I'm guessing it will be rough.


----------



## six (Sep 21, 2013)

I moved a stand today because of pictures I've been getting of a pretty good buck for around here.  This is the third season I've moved the stand for the same reason.  I have yet to sit in it.  I'd rather think about deer hunting than actually do it.  I do take kids and enjoy that, but as far as me shooting another deer I couldn't care less.   Now the desire to spread feathers is as strong today as it was 45 years ago.


----------



## MKW (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm the same way. 20 years ago, I used to deer hunt every bit as hard as I turkey hunt now. But, after several seasons of turkey hunting, my deer hunting interest started to subside. My interest in ditch goats has continued to decline. So much so that I haven't deer hunted at all in the last 3 years. 

Mike


----------



## sea trout (Sep 21, 2013)

I hunt deer for family food, the family fun is a bonus!
I hunt turkey for family  and personal fun!! turkey meat is a bonus!


----------



## dkight (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't really care to deer hunt since I've been turkey hunting, i don't really know why ???


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 21, 2013)

I will go ahead and give my hunting history on this subject because I had this very conversation the other day. I started deer hunting in 1976, when I was 13 years old. I killed my first deer, a doe, with a bow (believe it or not) when I was 14. I also killed a nice buck that same year with a 30-30 open sight rifle. I joined an archery club that had about two hundred members. We owned an archery range and leased property to deer hunt on. I met some guys that turkey hunted that were members of this archery club. This was around 1979.. I listened intently to their turkey hunting stories and even went with them a time or two. The only place around with a huntable population back then was Land Between the Lakes. I didnt really get into it because birds were scarce and I was more into target archery and bow fishing then. I lived for deer hunting for the next 7 or 8 years. Then they stocked turkey on and around the family farm in Cannon County Tenn. I finally saw a hen about 1.5 years after the stocking. They released them, I later found out, way back in a hollow that was very far off the beaten path. 

About a year later, I was bow hunting in late October. I had climbing stand and was up in a stand of oaks loaded with acorns and tons of deer sign. I had been in the stand for a couple hours when a flock of turkey came through. They cleaned up every acorn and that drew a ton of concern from me. I was concerned about them taking over the deer habitat and ruining deer hunting. I talked to some of my old time turkey hunting buddies and they assured me that it was OK. I still was not a fan. I had friend that started a dealership for bows and archery tackle. He and I became quite close and deer hunted and shot 3-D tourneys together. He asked me one day, out of the blue if my dads farm had any birds on it. I told him it was eat up with them and I wished he would kill every one of them. They had been stocked a few years before and they were eating everything in sight. Nobody hunted them back then. It was about 1987 I think. 

He asked if I would go with him and I said that I had hunted turkey before and found it quite boring. I had no desire to go. He said that he would go on the condition that I go with him. So I did. Long story short, it was a gobble fest and we doubled. I was hooked immediately. He was overly impressed with the amount of birds there and their gobbling. Plus there was plenty of opportunity because all the landowners of the surrounding property allowed us to hunt because they were curious about it. 


Since then my deer hunting has decreased while my turkey hunting has increased. I used to live to deer hunt and now I don't care if I go or not. I even routinely miss opening day of deer archery. That was unheard of for many years for me. Turkey hunting is my main pursuit now and has been for close to two decades now. 


My kids had rather turkey hunt than deer hunt. Especially when they were young. I guess because of the interaction.


----------



## Brad (Sep 21, 2013)

Double Cluck said:


> I will go ahead and give my hunting history on this subject because I had this very conversation the other day. I started deer hunting in 1976, when I was 13 years old. I killed my first deer, a doe, with a bow (believe it or not) when I was 14. I also killed a nice buck that same year with a 30-30 open sight rifle. I joined an archery club that had about two hundred members. We owned an archery range and leased property to deer hunt on. I met some guys that turkey hunted that were members of this archery club. This was around 1979.. I listened intently to their turkey hunting stories and even went with them a time or two. The only place around with a huntable population back then was Land Between the Lakes. I didnt really get into it because birds were scarce and I was more into target archery and bow fishing then. I lived for deer hunting for the next 7 or 8 years. Then they stocked turkey on and around the family farm in Cannon County Tenn. I finally saw a hen about 1.5 years after the stocking. They released them, I later found out, way back in a hollow that was very far off the beaten path.
> 
> About a year later, I was bow hunting in late October. I had climbing stand and was up in a stand of oaks loaded with acorns and tons of deer sign. I had been in the stand for a couple hours when a flock of turkey came through. They cleaned up every acorn and that drew a ton of concern from me. I was concerned about them taking over the deer habitat and ruining deer hunting. I talked to some of my old time turkey hunting buddies and they assured me that it was OK. I still was not a fan. I had friend that started a dealership for bows and archery tackle. He and I became quite close and deer hunted and shot 3-D tourneys together. He asked me one day, out of the blue if my dads farm had any birds on it. I told him it was eat up with them and I wished he would kill every one of them. They had been stocked a few years before and they were eating everything in sight. Nobody hunted them back then. It was about 1987 I think.
> 
> ...


Great read right there. I'm glad I'm in such great company as the guys who have responded. I was raised deer hunting. Killed my first when I was 7. I have killed a lot of deer and love cooking and eating them. I haven't deer hunted in three seasons mainly because I wasn't able to stay in my lease. For me lately deer hunting is about camp time. Hanging out shooting the bull drinking beer by the campfire with my buddies. If I wake up to hunt great if not oh well I still had a good time,killing a deer is just a bonus. Turkey hunting for me is strictly about the hunt. Wake up at 2 am drive to where I'm hunting by myself normally and I'm often annoyed when someone is with me then hunt all day,just me trying to find a gobbler. If I happen to kill a gobbler its a bonus,the hunt is what drives me and the one on one conversation with turkeys. I don't think I will ever find it hard to get motivated to wake up on a spring morning.


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 21, 2013)

You sir, are not alone in your deer/turkey dilemma. Deer and dove hunts have basicly become social gatherings. Where as turkey hunting commands a more serious effort. I guess we evolve into educated upper class pursuers of the grand bird, instead of beer swilling low class ditch goat killers.


----------



## Brad (Sep 21, 2013)

Double Cluck said:


> You sir, are not alone in your deer/turkey dilemma. Deer and dove hunts have basicly become social gatherings. Where as turkey hunting commands a more serious effort. I guess we evolve into educated upper class pursuers of the grand bird, instead of beer swilling low class ditch goat killers.



That's so funny. The first time I read Tom Kelleys comparison of deer hunters to turkey hunters I got my feelings hurt,now I completely agree. I do love me a good dove shoot though,it brings me back to my roots but its getting harder and harder to find a shoot here in central Florida.


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 21, 2013)

LoL, yes Kelly is of proper opinion. I read all his stuff also.


----------



## Brad (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm reading Gene Nunnery for about the tenth time right now.


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 21, 2013)

I was insane about waiting on ditch goats up until about 10 years ago.. Than I went waterfowling thinking nothing would consume my fall but deer, but after going once I was hooked.. Here comes the covered trailer 200 full body goose decoys.. 

But with that being said ever since I was 5 having turkeys in the back yard daily it has been my obsession.. So much that I could care less even about waterfowl anymore.. I used to blow goose calls at the end of turkey till season for 1+ hours a day until season.. I broke out the goose calls the other day for 1 minute said good 2 go and went back to blowing turkey calls daily..


----------



## Brad (Sep 21, 2013)

I've stayed away from waterfowl because I have a tendancy to become obsessed with my hobbies and I have a family to take care of. Thank god I have an understanding wife. She encourages my turkey obsession except when I run my calls in the house,which is every day.


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah duck hunting is a vice I haven't contracted.I could see that getting ugly too. Maybe I should try it.


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 21, 2013)

I got a Charles Elliot book next to the recliner right now. Bout half done with it.


----------



## Brad (Sep 21, 2013)

I've got to get some charles Elliot literature. I'm not old but when it comes to turkey hunting I subscribe to the old timers way of doing things.


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 22, 2013)

Not old? I pretty much gave up my age in this thread and I get..." I am not old like you but...."


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 22, 2013)

30 years ago, you could not have told me something would take the place of my beloved deer hunting. We run them with dogs here. Nothing like being in the woods on a cold crisp morning and hearing 5 or 6 dogs open up and jump a deer. That sound echoing all through out the woods with you stretching your eyes to get a glimps of that brown ghost trying to slip by you.
BUT, something did!! TURKEY HUNTING completely took over. With each passing year, I found myself not looking forward to it as much as I use to. It got to the point it was just something to do till turkey season. Now it's not even that.  I quit dog hunting about 8 years ago and would just walk back behind the house with the rifle. I don't think I've even done that the last couple of years.


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not a one-species kinda hunter. Although my main focus is on the quarry of the moment, I'm always taking mental notes of other things I see in the woods that aren't directly related to what I'm hunting at the moment. 

If I'm turkey hunting in the spring, I have an eye out for shed deer antlers. I'm I'm still and/or stalk hunting deer, I'm listening for turkeys flying up or down at dawn or dusk. If I'm squirrel hunting in February, I'm subject to hear birds gobble from the roost, ect. 

Plus I'm always learning more about the woods I'm wandering through, and noting potential setup locations if I were to go to a bird roosted here or over there. Knowing where to sit down, based on how turkeys use the lay of the land and where they're most likely to go after flydown is helpful info to keep filed away. 

All things considered.......all my hunts are relative to future hunts in some way. With one season's exposure and insights aiding me in future pursuits for other game yet to occur. 

JMO......


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 22, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> I'm not a one-species kinda hunter. Although my main focus is on the quarry of the moment, I'm always taking mental notes of other things I see in the woods that aren't directly related to what I'm hunting at the moment.
> 
> If I'm turkey hunting in the spring, I have an eye out for shed deer antlers. I'm I'm still and/or stalk hunting deer, I'm listening for turkeys flying up or down at dawn or dusk. If I'm squirrel hunting in February, I'm subject to hear birds gobble from the roost, ect.
> 
> ...




Great post!  


Turkey season alone wouldn't fill my hunting needs.  My wife sure would be a lot happier as I wouldn’t be working on my properties 6 months out of the year.    I'd also have a lot more time to turkey hunt and could take several out of state hunts if I only turkey hunted.  Picking one thing to hunt would definitely make things a lot easier and I would be more successful no doubt.  I just can’t bring myself to do that.  Too many other things to hunt to just hunt turkeys.  To each his own.


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 22, 2013)

Brad said:


> I've stayed away from waterfowl because I have a tendancy to become obsessed with my hobbies and I have a family to take care of.



In all honesty the trailer and decoys is the cheap part.. My girlfriend and I's gas bill goes up 3-4 hundred dollars a month during goose season.. We have no life in the fall, every evening is dedicated to burning pavement.. To be successful you must scout non stop.. On average I have probably 10-12 hrs of scouting for every hunt.. 

But on the other hand it blows deer hunting away for me.. Not only the windshield time but alot of other things go to being successful day in and day out.. Reading the wind, terrain.. Concealment is paramount.. Decoy placement to ensure easy shooting while taking into effect how the birds are using the field.. Much like turkey the calling is an art not just a wall of noise.. 

Alot of guys can go out and shoot geese not all of them shoot geese regularely with their toe nails scratching the dirt 15 yards out and getting to that is what I enjoy..


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 22, 2013)

Great points. They are well taken by me. I have hunted small game, deer, turkey, and some predator hunting. Enjoyed it all. I think this post was touching on a thing that many of us are experiencing. A focus on turkey hunting, and lack of focus on deer hunting, which used to be our main focus. A change that we really didnt see coming and certainly doesn't happen to all of us


----------



## six (Sep 22, 2013)

I found the trouble with deer hunting is you might actually kill one.  Kill a turkey you pick him up and go on about your business.  Kill a deer and it becomes a pain in the rear.  When I was younger I didn't think anything about dragging a deer a couple of miles, now I wouldn't drag one across the yard.  I think I just got lazier the older I got.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 22, 2013)

six said:


> I found the trouble with deer hunting is you might actually kill one.  Kill a turkey you pick him up and go on about your business.  Kill a deer and it becomes a pain in the rear.  When I was younger I didn't think anything about dragging a deer a couple of miles, now I would drag one across the yard.  I think I just got lazier the older I got.



HaHa this is my sorry butt tagged as well. I spend most of bow season working on plots with feeding turkeys in mind  so I can watch them during deer season.I hunted a short time yesterday but got down early afraid I would kill one and have to mess with it. I still get excited when I find a mature buck to hunt and bow hunt a good bit all gun season to up the excitement factor. Most excited I got last deer season was when I had 40+- turkeys in a plot when a fight broke out and all were cutting, kee keeing, gobbling, yelping, and running all over.


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 22, 2013)

six said:


> I found the trouble with deer hunting is you might actually kill one.  Kill a turkey you pick him up and go on about your business.  Kill a deer and it becomes a pain in the rear.  When I was younger I didn't think anything about dragging a deer a couple of miles, now I wouldn't drag one across the yard.  I think I just got lazier the older I got.



LOL pretty fortunate in that regard.. I am severely allergic to deer dander and hair.. If I touch deer I break out in hives.. If I am around them I sneeze continuously and my eyes swell so bad it looks like I stepped in the ring with Tyson.. I am delegated beer drinker and knife sharpener.. 

So for me its "Oh Sally" take care of this deer.. We eat a quite a bit of venison so for us its more grocery shopping.. Take a "immobilizing" shot close to a truck worthy trail..


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I killed a lot of Buck bow hunting , and killed a fall turkey most of my hunting life , but since I have been turkey dogging I don't get much time to Bow hunt so I concentrate on the rut , Deer hunting is anticlimactic the Deer show up your heart goes bizerk and bang it's over ! Turkey Hunting is the ultimate Challenge action Packed and more talk than anyone can imagine , add good dogs barking and birds flying all directions and you got the making for a great hunt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Double Cluck (Sep 22, 2013)

LOL six, I am guilty of that myself.  Several years ago I was hunting one Sunday afternoon. A nice buck wandered in. I looked at him and looked at my watch. I determined that I could be in bed at 10 pm or processing a deer. I hollered "bang" and went home.


----------



## Brad (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep I have found places slap tore up with big buck sign and won't hunt it because its a PIA to get in and out of. Now let a turkey start gobbling in that same place and off I go not even thinking about it being a PIA.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm getting tired just reading this......


----------



## Brad (Sep 22, 2013)

Double Cluck said:


> Not old? I pretty much gave up my age in this thread and I get..." I am not old like you but...."



I'm sorry I didn't mean it at all like it may have come across. I just meant in my style of turkey hunting I prefer to go at it more like the old timers did. No crutches just me against the turkey. The beauty of hunting is you can take two guys twenty years apart in age and if they share the same Passion you would never know the age difference.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 22, 2013)

There are quite a few of us that feel the same way Brad.  Each passing year I find it harder and harder to motivate myself for deer season.  I have been a bow only deer hunter for almost 20 yrs so that at least provides some challenge.  my HEART yearns for turkeys though


----------



## RUNnGUN (Sep 23, 2013)

The only reason that I deer hunt is #1 because my grandpa loves it, and #2 is to pass the time until turkey season. Thinking I'm going to go bow only this year as it gives a darn good adrenalin rush!


----------



## Wlrountree (Sep 23, 2013)

Everyone talking about you're wives really got me thinking. Mine is absolutely wonderful as she saw me busting my hump the first 4 years we were together to get her her first deer. Still haven't but lost a lot of the places I hunted as we moved a couple years ago.  Got on the "duck crack" last year. They always tell you the first one is free. Realized I really had nothing I needed to do it and through alot of convincing, managed to scrap together and make enough to start duck hunting religiously. Then come this March. Gobbler down and now I'm looking around the house for anything I can sell to come with enough money for this hot weather sport. She's taken it all in stride for the most part. She does tell me to take my calls outside every now and then. Actually more like everyday. But my little girl gets a kick out of any of the turkey, duck, or goose calls so I get a pass some days when she decides to be fussy. Mostly rifle hunted for deer and yes, right before the bang it's oh so good. But found out I've got a wedding to attend opening weekend and thought to myself, "oh well I'll go the next weekend". In reality, I may not go at all.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't Mind it so much. Most WMA's here allow Turkey's, Deer are just a bonus for me. 
These are from the Opener, Color Phase 1.5 yr Old Jake, and the Buck came by for breakfast the second morning. Passed on many a doe and a few small buck's before this fella came in the Second Morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 23, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> I'm not a one-species kinda hunter. Although my main focus is on the quarry of the moment, I'm always taking mental notes of other things I see in the woods that aren't directly related to what I'm hunting at the moment.
> 
> If I'm turkey hunting in the spring, I have an eye out for shed deer antlers. I'm I'm still and/or stalk hunting deer, I'm listening for turkeys flying up or down at dawn or dusk. If I'm squirrel hunting in February, I'm subject to hear birds gobble from the roost, ect.
> 
> ...





Yep.


----------



## JohnK (Sep 24, 2013)

You boys might want to try a little coyote calling in the woods during the daytime.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 24, 2013)

I feel the same way, i'm going to make this the last year of bow hunting for deer if i don't get a pope and young this year, rather turkey hunt, hurry up march.


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 24, 2013)

I just love being in the woods. But I'm quite partial to the ole turkey.


----------



## Brad (Sep 24, 2013)

Look around the deer hunting forums and its mostly what scent to use,what feeder to use,and the rising cost of corn. It's a shame really. At least with turkey hunting if you choose to you can truly have a hunt.


----------



## grasskiller (Sep 24, 2013)

If you havent hunted  in the midwest during the rut, than you havent trully got the full effects in deer hunting. Dont get me wrong I love to turkey hunt, but smacking those horns together and calling a buck into bow range off a giant wheat field theres nothing like it.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 25, 2013)

Brad said:


> Look around the deer hunting forums and its mostly what scent to use,what feeder to use,and the rising cost of corn. It's a shame really. *At least with turkey hunting if you choose to you can truly have a hunt.*





I'm a bow only deer hunter.  I use no scents and certainly no corn.  Been doing this for over 30 years.  And to this day, when I see a deer creeping my way I get an adrenaline rush that I can't get any other way.  I love every bit of it from scouting and stand prep to blood tracking and butchering.

I can assure you that I truly hunt deer.

But it's a lot of work.  And if I lost the thrill like you have I'd probably quit too.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 25, 2013)

There is no doubt that my mind is focused on turkeys year round. Now I still deer hunt pretty hard and enjoy my time in the woods during the fall as well as the winter chasing ducks from beaver pond to beaver pond. Anyone that has ever been around me will know that turkeys are my true passion. I consider myself a turkey hunter first and foremost. I don't ever see a time where I would just not go deer hunting though, it is just too much fun being in deer camp and being in the woods that time of year.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 25, 2013)

I enjoy turkey hunting and deer hunting.  I think about turkeys during turkey season and deer during deer season.

If I had to choose just one it would be deer hunting.  Nothing gets my heart beating like a big swole up stinking bruiser coming in stiff legged.

Turkeys are fun, but if they were in season at the same time I'd never kill a turkey.


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 25, 2013)

Brad said:


> Look around the deer hunting forums and its mostly what scent to use,what feeder to use,and the rising cost of corn. It's a shame really. At least with turkey hunting if you choose to you can truly have a hunt.



One of my good friends moved from here MI to WY.. He had basically phased out deer for waterfowl when here except the first few days for tradition.. 

That first fall in WY he fell back in love with deer hunting, the endless property that allowed the cat and mouse game of a spot and stalk.. To me that is deer hunting in its purest form, not the "deer waiting" in a stand or box blind E of the Mississippi.. I could see myself loving that type of deer hunting.


----------



## Brad (Sep 25, 2013)

Pneumothorax said:


> I'm a bow only deer hunter.  I use no scents and certainly no corn.  Been doing this for over 30 years.  And to this day, when I see a deer creeping my way I get an adrenaline rush that I can't get any other way.  I love every bit of it from scouting and stand prep to blood tracking and butchering.
> 
> I can assure you that I truly hunt deer.
> 
> But it's a lot of work.  And if I lost the thrill like you have I'd probably quit too.


I probably should have thought before I typed that. I had just been on a couple of other message boards and nearly every post was corn this and feeder that. Deer hunting in large has become deer waiting. A lot of guys don't know how to read sign and terrain and set up a stand. Having said all that there are still aspects of deer hunting and still guys that truly are hunting. I started this thread simply as an observation of how my hunting life has evolved to where it is,not to ruffle anybody's feathers.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 25, 2013)

Brad said:


> I probably should have thought before I typed that. I had just been on a couple of other message boards and nearly every post was corn this and feeder that. Deer hunting in large has become deer waiting. A lot of guys don't know how to read sign and terrain and set up a stand. Having said all that there are still aspects of deer hunting and still guys that truly are hunting. I started this thread simply as an observation of how my hunting life has evolved to where it is,not to ruffle anybody's feathers.



It's all good.  I can't speak for anyone else but my feathers weren't ruffled.  I just had to question that particular statement.

I agree with you that a great deal of deer hunters don't actually "hunt" at all.  That's what they call it.  But that's not what it is IMO.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 25, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> That first fall in WY he fell back in love with deer hunting, the endless property that allowed the cat and mouse game of a spot and stalk..



After having a couple of trips with this type of hunting, I've had a hard time sitting in a stand at home.  It's just so much fun watching so much country.  Even sitting in a stand there is different and better than here.  I can't wait for my deer trip to CO a month from now, but I have not hunted here yet.  probably will only sit a time or two before i leave.

8 years ago I would have 50 hrs on stand by now.


----------



## Resica (Oct 6, 2013)

Brad said:


> I used to love to bow hunt. Next to turkey hunting it was what I looked forward to. Now I just can't get motivated to sit in a tree in 90 degree heat waiting on a ditch goat. I'll hunt turkeys no matter how hot or cold it is but I just can't get excited about deer hunting anymore. Am I the only one who feels this way?



I feel the same way anymore. It wasn't a conscious decision on my part, I just lost some interest in killing I think. I still love turkey hunting, will grouse hunt some and take the rifle out for deer for a few days after Thanksgiving but I used to bowhunt nearly everyday after work and Saturdays. I know if I got back up in the tree with the bow and saw some deer it would still be exciting for me, but the interest ahead of time just isn't there.


----------



## killabig1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Let me be at least one whose interest in deer hunting has NOT waned.  I only bowhunt and nothing beats the excitement of having  deer approach. I think it helps that I don't bait or sit on food plots. I actually scout out fresh deer sign regularly and enjoy the puzzle of trying to figure out where they will be.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 20, 2014)

killabig1 said:


> Let me be at least one whose interest in deer hunting has NOT waned.  I only bowhunt and nothing beats the excitement of having  deer approach. I think it helps that I don't bait or sit on food plots. I actually scout out fresh deer sign regularly and enjoy the puzzle of trying to figure out where they will be.



I agree with everything you say, except I feel more excitement when I hear a gobble and when I see him approaching my set-up


----------



## UnLuckE1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I"m giving up 2 of my 3 fall weeks off to try fall turkey hunting for the first time. I hope I get lucky somewhere down the line for some deer meat but the turkey bug has got me and won"t let go.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been blessed with a son!  A son that loves to hunt. He turned 11 this summer and is already overly excited about the upcomming youth gun opener.  I havn't shot a whitetail in 4 seasons but he has (8 actually).  I have found sharing the woods, woodsmanship, ethics and gun safety with him has renewed my passion for deer hunting.  Watching him get excited when he finds a rub line.  Then exporing to discover that bucks trails, beds, food source then plan a hunt strategy for that buck. Last season, my son patterned and passed a 7 pt (on three occasions), confident that we will find him again this season. That boy is getting good and loving every minute of it.  I am loving watching him discover and grow.  We share in the extraction, cleaning, butchering, cooking and eating.  He makes the very best meatloaf.  He has been turkey hunting several times over the last few years and has called up and taken his first gobbler.  He's not obsessed with turkeys yet like he is with deer.  Maybe they're not "Big Game" enough for an 11 year old.   I don't know. Doesn't matter much right now as long as he's in the woods, learning from experience and his Dad.  Did I mention that I was blessed?


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 9, 2016)

told my wife yesterday it sure is a lot easier getting prepared for turkeys


----------



## Steve Roberts (Sep 9, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> told my wife yesterday it sure is a lot easier getting prepared for turkeys



You got that right!!! And especially going out of state for either one!!!


----------



## kiltman (Sep 9, 2016)

I would also rather turkey hunt then deer hunt.  I still do both but turkey is so much easier to do.  No deer stand / ladder to put up and take down.  Just grab the shotgun and hit the woods.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> told my wife yesterday it sure is a lot easier getting prepared for turkeys



You got that right!!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 9, 2016)

Im 51 so I feel I have lived half my life  .  I will go as much as the good lord allows, Deer bow only, turkey, fish etc, no matter what the weather is. Yea getting ready for turkeys is a lot easier though.


----------



## Echo (Sep 9, 2016)

I'll say this much - I pursue both deer and turkey with great passion and enthusiasm whenever their respective seasons arrive. 

One thing I don't really care for is the use of such derogatory terms as ''ditch goat" to describe what is unquestionably the #1 big game animal in North America. By the same token you'll never hear me refer to a fine and noble wild turkey as a "thunder chicken" or "yard bird."


----------



## Bo D (Oct 19, 2016)

Love bowhunting deer but l understand fully what you mean, these days lll be bowhunting and l find myself saying ya baby one day closer to the real fun out here. Turkey Season. 
Deer season has become more of just enjoying my time in the outdoors and if l kill one its just a bonus.
Ya and l agree it can be 90 degrees outside sweating bullets and l will hunt them birds all day long till it gets dark and than go roost one.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 22, 2016)

shot a ten point that scores 133 3/4 a few weeks back with my bow.  Enjoyed the hunt and proud of the deer.  However, if the good Lord told me I had to pick between a Pope and young deer and a measly 2 year old gobbler with 8 inch beard and 7/8 spurs.....gobble, gobble......BOOM!


----------



## Baracus (Dec 15, 2016)

Deer hunting is just advanced scouting for turkey season.


----------

